# Favorite Trio Sonata



## Johnnie Burgess

Who was your favorite composer of trio sonatas. Pick up to 5.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

My choices are Tomaso Albinoni, Antonio Vivaldi, Georg Philipp Telemann, Johann Sebastian Bach, Arcangelo Corelli.


----------



## Pugg

Tomaso Albinoni
Arcangelo Corelli
Henry Purcell
Johann Sebastian Bach

George Frideric Handel
Georg Philipp Telemann


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> Tomaso Albinoni
> Arcangelo Corelli
> Henry Purcell
> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> George Frideric Handel
> Georg Philipp Telemann


Good list :tiphat: ....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Poodle said:


> Good list :tiphat: ....


Do you have a list to share with us?


----------



## KenOC

For me, Handel and Zelenka. Although I'm not sure Zelenka's are true trio sonatas. Maybe somebody can address this...?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> For me, Handel and Zelenka. Although I'm not sure Zelenka's are true trio sonatas. Maybe somebody can address this...?


Zelenka: Trio Sonatas









https://www.amazon.com/Zelenka-Trio-Sonatas-Klaus-Stoll/dp/B00000K2KR


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

How could you forget Marais? You monster!






Meanwhile, here's a most charming arrangement of a triosonata (originally for Violin, Gamba and BC) by Buxtehude for of course, organ. (Played by one of my favorite organists, Kei Koito)






Johann Gottlieb Janitsch also writes very beautiful trio sonatas.!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Every choice has been picked at least once. Bach is in the lead.


----------



## joen_cph

Those I´ve heard the most are Bach´s from The Musical Offering/Münchinger and Zelenkas´s set of 6, especially sonata no.2 for 2 oboes, bassoon/Harnoncourt ...

But I´m no expert, for sure.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

joen_cph said:


> Those I´ve heard the most are Bach´s from The Musical Offering/Münchinger and Zelenkas´s set of 6, especially sonata no.2 for 2 oboes, bassoon/Harnoncourt ...
> 
> But I´m no expert, for sure.


Arcangelo Corelli wrote some great ones.


----------



## Guest

Don't have a particular favourite. Love this:


----------



## Heliogabo

I love all of them. But Zelenka`s piece were a unique listening experience.


----------



## Xenakigirl

Telemann and JS Bach


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Xenakigirl said:


> Telemann and JS Bach


They both were very good in trio sonatas.


----------



## Xenakigirl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> They both were very good in trio sonatas.


I agree, for their era they are superb! :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Xenakigirl said:


> I agree, for their era they are superb! :tiphat:


Sadly the trio sonata faded way soon into the 19th century.


----------

